# I never thought id have to say this but...



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i just had an accident in my porsche [smiley=bigcry.gif]

dont wana talk about it, but there is a flatbed on the way courtesy of porsche assistance right now to pick her up, and take her to the dealership in the morning...

and just in time for Xmas... GREAT! 

looking at her i reckon im not going to get much change out of Â£7000 for the repairs


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

:evil: :evil: :evil:

Arrgghh - sorry to hear. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sorry to hear this can i ask if it was your fault :?:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ouch! No one hurt I take it. Sounds trite, but that is the most important thing in these situations. It's only money....(your money)....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Doc, surely this insurance will be paying out ?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Oops. Feel for you.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

As long as your safe and not hurt thats all the matters.

Its only money, don't worry about it.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Cheers guys 

yup im fine, and to be honest, it was entirely my fault! am getting a repair quote from porsche first to see whether or not im guna claim on the insurance :?

easy come, easy go


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i just had an accident in my porsche [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> dont wana talk about it, but there is a flatbed on the way courtesy of porsche assistance right now to pick her up, and take her to the dealership in the morning...
> 
> ...


Mate, I feel for you. As you know, I was involved in a accident at the end of Sept, and seeing my Trev sat there damaged and then go away on a flatbed, ripped my heart out, after such a short period of ownership 

........ but, i expect Porsche are a bit better organised at repairing things than TVR are, so you should have it back soon and loving it again! 

Unfortauntely, i'm still waiting! But i've been promised any day soon......


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this.



Dr_Parmar said:


> looking at her i reckon im not going to get much change out of Â£7000 for the repairs


Just explain to me why on earth you wouldn't claim on your insurance.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> yup im fine, and to be honest, it was entirely my fault! am getting a repair quote from porsche first to see whether or not im guna claim on the insurance :?
> 
> easy come, easy go


That's very honest of you. Glad you are OK.

It's tempting to make up some cock and bull tale to explain these things away and blame a fictitious third party / phantom car etc. so respect for admitting it.

Hope it gets fixed ASAP and you are back in the saddle. Do you know what happened and why?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

yup i know what happened,

i er... exceeded the limits of er.. grip going round a corner 

never again! getting my quote tomrrow... *bites nails*


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> yup i know what happened,
> 
> i er... exceeded the limits of er.. grip going round a corner
> 
> never again! getting my quote tomrrow... *bites nails*


sorry to hear of the porsche biting ya back (blame the car :wink: )

Your quote will be "how much!" but it will be fixed and back to Ok again

Regards


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i er... exceeded the limits of er.. grip going round a corner


err in a porsche, where u trying to defy the laws of physics???

sorry to hear what happened. like people said health first Â£Â£ after. but easily said than forgoten.

hope its reapaired all nice and you feel beeter

niko


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Bad luck mate. I nearly went there in my 997 a few months back when going round an empty roundabout. I had the Sport button turned on (amongst other things this reduces the traction control by about 50%) and booted the throttle. Whilst it sounds stupid, previously this has resulted in a minor drift (it was raining) and easy correction but this time I must have been going too fast and the car did a complete 180. I learnt my lesson though, have given the car a bit more respect since then.

Was it wet and did you have the traction control off?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys
> ...


 [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

raven said:


> Was it wet and did you have the traction control off?


hiya, yup! exactly the same happened to me, it was a roundabout, sport button on, booted it and the thing tried to do a 180, but there was a curb and a barrier in the way!

Porsche bodyshop guy called me, left a voicemail saying it doesnt look too bad and to call him for the quote, but it was a bitc hectic at the hospital so will have to call him and find out tomorrow :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jampott said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


Not sure what you mean?

:?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

about Â£5000 worth of damage  and it will be ready AFTER xmas !! :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> about Â£5000 worth of damage  and it will be ready AFTER xmas !! :?


. . . what a bitch but hey, least these can be fixed fairly easily and you're ok! Take care and here's to the speedy return of your pride and joy!

Dean


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Was it wet and did you have the traction control off?
> ...


Doc !

in the wet with PASM in Sport mode.. 
it ain't no 4wd Audi chassis, now you know where all the car's weight is ! it's all oversteer unless yo get a C4...

you have got to balance the throttle, feed the power in gradually, induce the PASM to deal with a bit of slip but wait till you're on the straight before you boot it !

regards


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


wish u told me this last week sundeep :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


A case for the skid pan session in January?

Sorry to hear of your misfortune Doc and hope your pride ad joy will look as new when you get her back


----------

